# Shepton Mallet January 2013 Show [CANCELLED]



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet in Shepton Mallet, Somerset starting 10/01/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=370

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We are doing the electric booking for Shepton different this year.

The price for the electric is £26.40 including VAT 

To book your electric you now have to phone LX Trix Ltd on 01749 823162 and tell them you want your electric on *MOTORHOMEFACTS* camping pitch.

Once you have booked with LX Trix please let me know via a pm LadyJ or e.mail me [email protected] if you are not a subscriber with your surname.

Please post on this thread if you will be booking electric

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All

Just a reminder that booking for Shepton closes on 17th December so you have just over a month in which to book now.

If you want electric you also have to per book this with the electric company.

All details HERE

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just a reminder that theres only about 5 weeks to go if you are wanting to book electric be nice to see more people come along.... :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on folks lets be having a few more of you joining Clive at Shepton please, you only have 4 weeks now to book.



Jacquie


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Has anyone received their tickets yet for this show?

Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Has anyone received their tickets yet for this show?
> 
> Paul


Paul as far as I know your the only one that has booked so far  :roll: and as booking does not close till 17th Dec I shouldn't think they have sent any tickets out yet so don't panic yet :lol:

*MORE PEOPLES NEEDED PLEASE*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Please could we have a few more attendees at Shepton in January



:?: :?: :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have received my electric information but the main tickets are not normaley issued untill 14days before the show..... anyone else like to join us in janurary?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks if you are thinking of going to Shepton
Show that booking closes on *17th DECEMBER AND IF YOU REQUIRE ELECTRIC THIS ALSO HAS TO BE PRE BOOKED WITH THE ELECTRIC COMPANY*

If you have booked electric please let me know, thanks

Jacquie


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Are the Motorhomefacts pitches all hard standing please?

Ron


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Just going for the day, so not camping, sorry folks


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry guys, looks like the show is cancelled according to StoneLeisures website 

http://themotorhomeshow.com/january2013/


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks dave im not surprised one bit...... better contact the electrical supplier and see if i can get a refund may be not but can only try....


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Shepton January Show CANCELLED*

Just to say the show has been cancelled, im not surprised you will need to contact Stone Leisure and the electric supplier to get your money back

Best regards,

Clive


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*SHEPTON 2013*

Just had a phone call from elextrics to say the shepton jan show is cancelled and they will be refunding the money i paid for electric.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Me too. Always found them very good.

Bugger..Now where can I tell the wife I am going?

Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

E.mail from Stone Leisure below

It is with huge disappointment that we have to announce the cancellation of the 17th Motorhome Show at the Shepton Mallet showground (11th-13th January 2013).

Dealers are reluctant at this time to commit themselves to additional expenditure, when they themselves are not sure of the immediate future of new motorhome sales. Memories of the past three harsh winters have also left their mark.

Stone Leisure have always worked with the trade and neither of us would want to proceed with an event that might give the public the wrong impression. We are now focusing our energies into the successful bigger April show, which will take place from the 12th-14th April at The Bath & West Showground.

We want to extend our thanks to everyone who helped make the Show a success for the past 16 years and we look forward to seeing the January show return when conditions improve.

Any monies received will be either transferred to the April show or refunded in full. Please contact me with your preference.

Apologies for any inconvenience this has caused.

Best regards,

Graham Griffiths
Events Manager
Stone Leisure Limited
Andrew House
Granville Road
Sidcup
Kent
DA14 4BN
Tel: 020 8302 6150 
Mobile: 07958 114 205 
Fax: 020 8300 2315
www.stoneleisure.com

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

If you have any problem with refunds please let me know and I will see what I can do

Jacquie


----------

